
UCLA Abandons Plans to Use Facial Recognition After Backlash - palebt
https://yro.slashdot.org/story/20/02/20/1832221/ucla-abandons-plans-to-use-facial-recognition-after-backlash
======
theandrewbailey
Actual article: [https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/z3by79/ucla-abandons-
plan...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/z3by79/ucla-abandons-plans-to-use-
facial-recognition-after-backlash)

